# Occupation



## Rick Wade (Feb 11, 2004)

I am just curious as to what people do when they are not taking or teaching Martial Arts.

Please name your Style Rank and your Occupation.


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 11, 2004)

Currently Taking Okinawa Kenpo, Shodan, US Navy


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 11, 2004)

Crosstrain: self-defense using Blauer TCMS and ISR Matrix, Estokada kali, submission fighting. 

Level 2. 

Psychoeducational assessment, provisionally-chartered psychologist.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 11, 2004)

7 Star Preying Mantis Kung Fu - Advanced Student (Brown I Sash)

Ex-paramedic, ex-labtech, current Physical Therapy student

For money I work for my kung fu school.

7sm


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 11, 2004)

sikaran
Ex-paramedic, ex-labtech, ex-emt, ex- athletic trainner,
Ex- offset pressman, Nurse aid, nurseing student. Taught printing for a couple years at a tech. school


----------



## Shodan (Feb 11, 2004)

American Kenpo first degree black belt, Modern Arnis second degree green belt.

  B.A. degree in Child Development with minors in family relations and psychology- was a pre-K teacher until I had my son- now a stay-at-home mommy.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 11, 2004)

Actively study Modern Arnis, Balintawak Eskrima.

Heavily influenced by Bando, TKD, Aikido, and full contact fighting (kickboxing and submission).

I am an investment banker, and I run a wealth management group that tailors financial plans geared towards managing investment risk for high net worth individuals and corporations.

A mouthful, eh?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 11, 2004)

Orange belt in EPAK.

But during the day, I'm disguised as a college student double majoring in environmental studies and chemistry.

Part time job sellin clothes at Peace Frogs.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

American Kenpo -- white......don't even have a gi yet I'm so new. hehe.

Also a student at Shenandoah University double majoring: doctor of pharmacy program and master's of business administration program.  

Part-time job: Pharmacy Intern at Rite Aid.


----------



## Jmh7331 (Feb 11, 2004)

EPAK - Advanced Green

Network Admin


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 11, 2004)

EPAK  -  Blue belt

Former college ASL instructor, former (both high school and college) English instructor, currently a state government worker (Employment Counselor).

- Ceicei


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 11, 2004)

Tracy Kenpo, 4th Dan, ITF, 3rd Dan, Yang Tai Chi.

Social Studies School teacher, 22 years.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 11, 2004)

Kenpo 2nd black.

Customer Service Rep. for Graybar Electric.


----------



## rachel (Feb 11, 2004)

Postal worker. I also work the desk at my dojo.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Kenpo 2nd black.
> 
> Customer Service Rep. for Graybar Electric. *



Quit lying. You're an old broken down ex-kickboxer,(Lost his titles) now bike rider, and TKDoist!:rofl:


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 11, 2004)

4th kyu in Aikido.   Student and part time day care assistant.

Robyn


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 11, 2004)

Modern Arnis - Lakan Tatlo

Balintawak - Student


Engineer - Software - System


----------



## 8253 (Feb 12, 2004)

Kenpo, Green Belt, S.O. Dispatcher


----------



## Seig (Feb 12, 2004)

EPAK 3rd Black
Security Guard
College Teacher


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 12, 2004)

Ex: ahhhh nobody wants to hear all this....
American Kenpo Instructor/baby sitter    [33 years].... 
:asian:


----------



## Yari (Feb 12, 2004)

1 degree black - Arnis
1 Dan - Aikido
2 Dan Jujitsu

Daytime - Service Manager


/Yari


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 12, 2004)

EPAK 1st Black


Co-owner Mountaineer Martial Arts
College Kenpo Instructor
Retired RN
Artist/Sculptor
Graphic Artist
Photography 
Mt Mod


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

Green Belt EPAK (soon to be 3rd brown I hope)

x-waitress, x-fast food cook, x-secretary
Current Assisant Manager, and Senior Insurance Underwritter for a Small Mutual Insurance Company.

oh and some web design and developement on the side.


----------



## RHD (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi, new to the board.
Rank...
Instructor/Black Sash Hung Gar Kung Fu

Occupation:  Cardiovascular Technician in an Electrophysiology Lab

Mike


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 14, 2004)

Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu, 7th Kyu

I am a Tech Support Escalation Technician for an ISP.


----------



## Shinzu (Feb 20, 2004)

tang soo do - 2nd degree black belt. shotokan karate - 1st kyu.

occupation - professional chef.

"can you smell what the shinz is cookin!!??"


----------



## satans.barber (Feb 20, 2004)

Black Belt, Kempo Ryu Karate

Unemployed bum/Librarian

Ian.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 20, 2004)

Combat Hapkido Purple, TKD Green, Judo Green
Program Director of Summit Martial Arts Inc.


----------



## 2fisted (Feb 20, 2004)

(from most recent to least recent)

Okinawan Goju-ryu - brown belt
Wing Chun - 3 yr student
Shotokan - Green belt

Teensy bit of Lung Ying and Hung Gar thrown in there

---

Tech Support
Jazz guitarist


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 22, 2004)

Student, full time, and yes it is killing me. Studying in Media, English and Theatre. 

Been out of training for a few months after incidents called for us to close down our class. When I do train its a Inosanto/Lacoste blend of Kali *^.^*


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 23, 2004)

RHD said:
			
		

> Hi, new to the board.
> Rank...
> Instructor/Black Sash Hung Gar Kung Fu
> 
> ...



Wow I coun't do that because I can't even spell it. artyon:


----------



## Blindside (Feb 23, 2004)

Didn't we already do this thread?

Kenpo - 2nd Black

Wildlife Biologist

~Lamont


----------

